# First Fiddle...



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

just received a close-up lens...still fiddling.....needs more time with aperture settings to get depth-of-field


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Where's the battery Roger









Derek

Great shot BTW


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Derek,

Dont you DARE start that...one of my legs is already longer than the other from the constant leg-pulling!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nothing wrong with batteries.









Batteries are good.


----------

